# How you came about your spiky bundle of joy:)



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings Hedgie lovers! Sometimes when you get a pet, you don't always expect them in the way that it happens. Since a pet hedgehog is not the most "normal pet" (witch makes it all the more better) I was wondering if anyone is willing so share their weird, or not so strange way, that their Hedgie came burrowing into their hearts?:ugeek:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

I have been obsessed with Sonic The Hedgehog for 6 years. The video games, cartoons, comics, anything really. I then found out hedgehogs could be kept as pets. I asked my parents if I could have one and they said no. From then on I did my research on hedgies and this year my parents surprised with one of my very own. I love my little Sonic and wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Well... It all started when I was looking up ideas for my boyfriends birthday present. I saw a link that said "new dinosaur discovered" so I clicked it! On that page there was a link that said "new mammal discovered" so I said "ooooooh" and clicked it. On that page there was a link that said "exotic animals" and then on that page there was a link that said "exotic pets." And that's where I first read about having hedgehogs as pets! I fell in love right away and now I have a beautiful baby girl(still no name unfortunately )


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I got Link as a gift from my bf for an anniversary, several months after my first hedgie Brillo passed away. 

Navi on the other hand was a rescue. I had a teacher come in for cat food (I work at a petstore) , and while I helped her pick something I discovered it was for a "classroom pet" hedgie. I told her it was not likely to work out, and when it didn't to bring it back in (she didn't know if it was male or female)... So, lo and behold, almost 2 months to the day she brings Navi in to the store and he becomes my newest and itty bitty-est hedgie.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Piglet was a surprise birthday present from my bf last summer. I walked into the living room, and there he was sitting with my new baby on his lap!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my Barnabus from a lady posting him for sale on a Facebook garage sale group. Went to see him and he was living in a hoarders house and he and his cage were HORRIBLE!! He didnt even have a wheel and the boyfriend was telling us that he was too loud at night for them. They didn't handle him much and he was a huge grump. I could not leave him in that situation, so I paid for him and took him right then. 

He's healthier and happier (most of the time) now and LOVES his wheel!! And he is a lot more sociable now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw a picture of my friend's hedgie on Facebook and impulsively put down a deposit for one probably within 30 minutes. Then I did a TON of research (still do more everyday ) and wanted one even more- but then I found out the breeder wasn't the best (got my non-refundable deposit back. Thank you, Paypal Disputes!) then went with another one and now I play the waiting game until hedgie is old enough to come home with me!


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

I saw them on instagram and then spent 5 hours looking up hedgehogs as pets/types/everything. I originally wanted a long eared one, but they arnt usually sold in America. When I found out about African pygmy hedgies I did even more research. I didn't seriously think about getting one until I learned they bonded with one person... that's what got me. I wanted a pet to be all mine. Found out that breeders were way too far away from me. And the pet store hedgie sellers didn't seem to know enough and I didn't want to take a chance for whs. Soooo I went to Craig's list. Found a bunch of people selling their hedgies (one year olds mostly). All of them sooooo cute. But then I saw albino babies and I couldn't resist. I called the guy and he said four generations of whs and cancer free so I drove 3 hours paid $100 and got my little peaces. Best decision I've ever made. Couldnt be happier.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

My daughter came to me one day begging for a dog for her birthday (it is this Saturday actually) and I told her there was no way we could have dog due to my bf being HIGHLY allergic! So a few days later she came back asking about a hedgehog...I looked at her and said Are you CRAZY?!?! The she started doing tons of research and bombarding me with hedgie facts and pics...and then *I *got hooked! We drove the 2 1/2 hours to the closest breeder we found and have had *OUR* baby for about a week now!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I was bored one day, so of course, I went on Youtube and looked at animal videos. Then I ended up Googling "hedgehogs" (after watching random cute videos) and looking up a lot about them. I told my friend at lunch one day about them, and how I wanted one, and she said she wanted one too. We ended up begging/persuading/reasoning with our parents to let us get one each. My parents agreed quickly (because they promised to take me to a concert for my birthday and never did, and because after hearing the life expectancy, they wanted to get one so it'd be old by the time I go to college). 

My friend and I looked up breeders nearby, picked one about 2-3 hours away, and reserved our girls. (Two sisters!)


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

I moved to a state where I could have one :mrgreen:

You know, a state that doesn't have irrational, overcontrolling, stupid laws that say "you can't have ANYthing we don't give you PERMISSION to have. is it on the list of what we ALLOW you? then nope, you can't have it"... :x

oh, sorry. :shock: did I mention I'm happy to have my freedom back?

and then I haunted craigslist until the right opportunity to buy a pair of hedgies presented itself :smile:

actually I've wanted one forEVer... if I didn't work consulting and have to make professional first-impressions regularly, I'd spike my hair and get it color-banded like Lizzy's :lol:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ZeeMartin said:


> I moved to a state where I could have one :mrgreen:
> 
> You know, a state that doesn't have irrational, overcontrolling, stupid laws that say "you can't have ANYthing we don't give you PERMISSION to have. is it on the list of what we ALLOW you? then nope, you can't have it"... :x
> 
> ...


Just go into an IT profession like me and dress/spike your hair however you want!


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> Just go into an IT profession like me and dress/spike your hair however you want!


 :mrgreen: !
yeah, if I was still slinging code, I'd do it. 
OT: but a couple of jobs ago when I had my contract cancelled (for completely political reasons) I did die my hair purple for the last two weeks of the job. 
really bright purple. 
punk rock purple.
 it was awesome.


----------



## Saca523 (Jul 21, 2013)

I first saw a hedgehog at a friend of a friends house when I was 14. I went with her to visit her dad for the weekend and I thought they were great. Fast forward 15 years to when I moved across the country and was really lonely so I convinced my roommate (who is also my sister) to let me get a hedgehog. She didn't think I was serious but I found one the next day on a local classified ads page. I drove an hour south and brought her home. I am so glad I did and I just love her so much. She is adorable and I can't get enough of her.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> I have been obsessed with Sonic The Hedgehog for 6 years. The video games, cartoons, comics, anything really. I then found out hedgehogs could be kept as pets. I asked my parents if I could have one and they said no. From then on I did my research on hedgies and this year my parents surprised with one of my very own. I love my little Sonic and wouldn't trade him for anything.


I have been obsessed with Sonic the hedgehog for a few years as well. I don't know if I should even say this but the hedgehog breeder in the next state over (NH) did not want to sell to us because we were in Vermont, and back then hedgehog were illegal. My mom told the breeder that I really wanted a hedgehog and I had Asperger's Syndrome, which is a form of autism, which is part of the reason why I am so obsessed with Sonic. We talked to the state about making hedgehog able to be had as pets. Thanks to out efforts, hedgehogs are now legal in VT. Sonic was able to live a long happy life with us. I still have autism since it never really goes away.


----------

